# Russian 91% Flavour



## Matt (6/8/14)

I have the original russian for a couple weeks now. Didnt use my kayfun clones for a while now. 
Filled them up a couple days ago and noticed that the flavour is so much better in the clones. 
The first couple tanks on the russian had no flavour at all boiled it and tried different wicks then it got better. 
So i decided to test them i used the same coil, wick and mod in the russian and the clones. 
The flavour in the russian is really muted. The clones have much better flavour. 
A cotton wick in the kayfun clone has more flavour then a ekowool wick in the russian. 
So i am confused i love the russian because its a great build no leaking but not sure if its worth the loss in flavour. 
Is there something wrong with the russian or is this normal?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/14)

Certainly not normal... I love my Russian and the flavour is awesome! I just don't use it much anymore because the Cyclone on the REO is so much easier to rewick!


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

Matt said:


> I have the original russian for a couple weeks now. Didnt use my kayfun clones for a while now.
> Filled them up a couple days ago and noticed that the flavour is so much better in the clones.
> The first couple tanks on the russian had no flavour at all boiled it and tried different wicks then it got better.
> So i decided to test them i used the same coil, wick and mod in the russian and the clones.
> ...


Howdy. Have you tried closing up the airflow a bit? If you not using the standard driptip try something a bit longer and with a thinner bore. A well setup russian/kayfun is a flavour monster.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

trade it for my russian clone = problem solved

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt (6/8/14)

hmmm maybe Poetin has put flavour sanctions on my russian.
I tried playing around with the airflow but not much difference. 
Ill disassemble it again tonight give it another boil and try again if not ill only use it with flavourless juice during the day.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

Matt said:


> hmmm maybe Poetin has put flavour sanctions on my russian.
> I tried playing around with the airflow but not much difference.
> Ill disassemble it again tonight give it another boil and try again if not ill only use it with flavourless juice during the day.


Also check that all the airways are clear sometimes a piece of delrin ends up in the centrepin. It gets shaved off the insulators when you push the pin through sometimes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (6/8/14)

I have both the originals and clones and do find that I use less wick in the Russian to get better flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

I'm going to be away for a week fishing inter-provincials on the Vaal River later this week so was getting all my vape equipment ready to rock and roll... Maria the Russian 91% hasn't been getting much attention since I broke her glass tank... while I love the look of the all brush Russian I find not knowing how much juice is in the tank really off putting... so today I found the Quarts Kits I got a week or two ago from Fasttech and thought I would try them... they fit perfectly and still there is no leaking. But I will have to be careful how I handle it because O rings that keep the metal part to the glass isn't as tight as I would like... but at least I have MAria back and operational and I can see how much juice she has in her.

0,9Ω micro-coil and a rayon wick on top of a Sigelei 20W running at 10W and we are all set. She still has a pretty great vape and she will be going to the Vaal along with 3 of her SL/LP REO sisters.!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (14/9/14)

Rob I am really need to get a Quarts Kits I have looked on fasttec and can not seem to find it.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Rob I am really need to get a Quarts Kits I have looked on fasttec and can not seem to find it.


http://www.fasttech.com/search?quartz 

There you go there is a nano and full sized one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Rob I am really need to get a Quarts Kits I have looked on fasttec and can not seem to find it.


 
I think this is the one I got...

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009156/1797302-kayfun-quartz-tank-kit

But there are plenty to choose from from the list @Gazzacpt posted!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Every now and again I open the drawer and take out Maria for a vape session and every-time I'm amazed at how well she vapes. She has a 1,2 Ohm micro-coil with a rayon wick and VM Menthol Ice in her. Vape her at 10 watts. I just wish filling, coiling and re-wicking wasn't such a pain because I would use her more often!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again I open the drawer and take out Maria for a vape session and every-time I'm amazed at how well she vapes. She has a 1,2 Ohm micro-coil with a rayon wick and VM Menthol Ice in her. Vape her at 10 watts. I just wish filling, coiling and re-wicking wasn't such a pain because I would use her more often!
> 
> View attachment 12875


Same here, mine has now passed on to new hands and will hopefully be more productive.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> Same here, mine has now passed on to new hands and will hopefully be more productive.



I'm not sure I will ever be able to part with Maria... she was such a special device in my journey. Avril will be the same... she will be with me forever... other REO's will come and go but she will stay. Original Kiera (Mini Woodvil) was like that but when she shorted out she was never quite the same and she went to the REO Spa and was swopped for Evangeline.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/10/14)

So recoiling a RBA and setting it up is more of a mission than a dripper? I take it.

Ye, Russians are nice looking tanks. Sure they work well too.


----------



## WHeunis (9/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So recoiling a RBA and setting it up is more of a mission than a dripper? I take it.
> 
> Ye, Russians are nice looking tanks. Sure they work well too.



Depends which dripper... lol.

But generally, yes, it is somewhat harder/more work to redo a RTA than a RDA.

That said though... since hitting the sweet spot in my Russian with the 1mm ID double barrel nano coils... I havent opened her up in WEEKS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

WOW look what I dug out of the depth of the Vape Cave! I recently bought a nice Blue Tank to replace the one I broke a long time ago... rewicked Maria the 91% Russian and filled her with Tropical Ice... It was a great tank way back when and she is still an awesome tank!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> WOW look what I dug out of the depth of the Vape Cave! I recently bought a nice Blue Tank to replace the one I broke a long time ago... rewicked Maria the 91% Russian and filled her with Tropical Ice... It was a great tank way back when and she is still an awesome tank!
> 
> View attachment 20891


Maria is alive!!!!  

Hope she doesn't find out you've been cheating on her big time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (5/2/15)

Nahhhh Rob has many chicks look at his videos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

Maria on the Sigelei 20W will always be a part of my vape team! Will never sell her! After testing and playing with so many start of the art tanks etc the good old Authentic Russian 91% is still a fantastic tank!


----------

